# Appearing live in my cubicle at work



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

This young fellow was found walking around in somebodys front porch, couldn't fly. Looks like he may have hit a window and probably has a G.I. infection that caused him to crash. He's on his way to the bird repair center, wish him luck, maybe say a little prayer for him if you're so inclined. Right now he's kinda mad about being stuck in a box, but it's for his own good until we can get him checked out.

NAB


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Boy, if looks could kill!! LOL
Yea, he looks a little mad.............guess he'll get over it though huh??


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Great picture though!! I'd love to know how you (or someone?) managed to get it INTO the box in the first place. Hope the center can help him - he sure looks like a beauty (even if s/he might be a little POed at the moment).


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice horned wol. their my favortie owl next to barn owls and snowy owls

"Hoo!"


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Whoa, baby -- those eyes! You're getting the laser look!  
Hope things work out well for this irate and scared box buddy. Thoughts and prayers coming his way. 
He's totally gorgeous -- thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

WOW, love those eyes. 
Good luck with him. Hope he won't stay mad for too long.

Reti


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

You know with a look like that if he/she could shoot fire at you it would. Pretty bird though hope everything goes well for him. 

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What beautiful eyes, and VERY threatening looking!  

Thanks for sharing, Nab.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Getting owls into boxes*



Dezirrae said:


> Great picture though!! I'd love to know how you (or someone?) managed to get it INTO the box in the first place. Hope the center can help him - he sure looks like a beauty (even if s/he might be a little POed at the moment).



Usually the best way is to turn the box on it's side with it opened up, put a brick or a rock inside to hold the box down, then you get a broom or stick of some kind and just herd the bird into the box, it's good to have a helper to distract the bird a little until (in this case she) is in the box, then flip the box up and close the top really fast. She is up getting x-rayed at the animal hospital, she has a small fracture in the right wing just past the wrist bones caused by a pellet wound. We will splint it and hope it doesn't fuse when it heals, then she will be fine. She is a very pretty young lady and very large and heavy for her age. I'll try to get some pictures when she gets well.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Guess I might look like that if some HUGE male of a "different kind" came after me!  

Then again, maybe she's just so scared, that's her defense mechanism.

OK, I give up, HOW do you know it's a female, Nab? Not up on my Owls!

Squeaks and I are sending her TONS of 

Healing thoughts and scritches...CAREFULLY...

We will be looking forward to positive updates!  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

What a sweet looking bird, yeah right!

I definately would'nt turn my back on that guy, especially with the lid open.

Great job, I pray that he has a successful recovery and quick.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

"I've got you where I want you.....and now I'm gonna EAT YOU!!"  That's what that looks says! She is a quite a lovely lady, just watch your fingers.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Nab,

Just love seeing all the unusual patients that you work with.

Thanks
Linda


----------

